# Should I Quarantine New Anubias Nana?



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Hi! I’m really excited to be starting my first planted tank. I have a shipment of Anubias Nana Golden coming tomorrow and I’m curious if I should quarantine these plants before I add some to Yogi’s tank. If so, how do you recommend I do this? Thanks so much for any information on this!

one note: I bought these from Buce Plants


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

I personally would quarantine them - submerge them in the same dechlorinated water you utilize for water changes, in a separate bucket for a day or two, that way you'll know if they're ok, don't have hitchhikers etc, and also it will help the plants begin to adjust to your parameters


----------



## LadybugGirl7 (Jul 24, 2020)

I must disagree with Mbpoppy in that 1-2 days will not give you enough time to find out if you have snails on your new plants. I quarantine all new plants for a month. The last time I ordered new plants they ended up having a huge snail infestation and I had to throw everything out. But I didn't see the snails until maybe 1-2 weeks in. Their eggs are so tiny that they're hard to miss and even washing the plants doesn't actually get rid of them or kill the eggs 100% of the time. Once you have snails, there's really no way to get rid of them. I know you're excited to put your new plants in but better to be more cautious than have an infestation.


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

LadybugGirl7 said:


> I quarantine all new plants for a month.


Thanks very much for the clarification


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Here is a video on plant treatments


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I haven't had any hitchhikers from that source and I've been buying from them for 4+ years. I have read reviews, though, from those who have found snails. Because I like all snails except pond or bladder, I would buy an Assassin Snail.

Unless you want an Assassin Snail I would quarantine for a month or use a dip. Always make sure the plant you want to dip is not too delicate. Anubias are not too delicate.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

I really appreciate it everyone’s feedback. I will check out the video and err on the side of caution since I’m not in a rush. Thank you so so much for all of your help. 🙏


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I haven't had any hitchhikers from that source and I've been buying from them for 4+ years. I have read reviews, though, from those who have found snails. Because I like all snails except pond or bladder, I would buy an Assassin Snail.
> 
> Unless you want an Assassin Snail I would quarantine for a month or use a dip. Always make sure the plant you want to dip is not too delicate. Anubias are not too delicate.


Hi, I just received my anubias plants. I ordered 5 of them and they are small in small pots. I watched the dip video and was wondering if you have a preferred way to dip or what you use for the dip? 
I also have a spare tank. I was thinking of putting them in there with dechlorinated water for a month with bi-weekly water changes and not doing a dip. I will just monitor them for any critters or eggs. Wondering what you think about forgoing the dip. Thanks in advance!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You can let quarantine in the other tank. Remove as much of the growing medium as possible. I use tweezers to get it from between the roots. This removes one source of possible snail eggs. 

I've only ever quarantined plants.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Excellent. I’d prefer doing that so I don’t kill them with harsh chemicals. Thanks for your help. You’re the best!! 🙏😊


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Look what Buce Plant posted on Wednesday!









6 Easy Steps to Bleach Dip Aquarium Plants


Written by: Bryson and Team Buce Plant There are reasons why many of us aquarists choose to buy tissue culture plants: no snails, no algae, an abundance of healthy plants. However, buying tissue culture plants every time isn't a luxury that everyone can afford. Lead bunch or potted plants...




buceplant.com


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

What a coincidence! 🤔. I have them in my spare tank right now and they look great! I’m already addicted though and want more plants! 😂 I’ll take it slow but this is really fun. Thanks for sharing the link!


----------

